# What is your favorite dog shampoo/cond and why?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I am getting ready to buy shampoo/cond for Kodee, as my 2 yr old emptied almost 2 new bottles all over my bathroom floor. (ugh!) So, I thought I'd ask people - what are their favs and what do you like about them?

Also, where do you buy them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I get mine at dog shows or online. I like the #1 All Systems for color enhancing and Pro-line Self rinse for quick touch ups and color enhancing.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I use Buddy Wash. I like that it's chemical free and smells wonderful. Leaves his coat silky. I follow up with Buddy Splash conditioning spray.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Drs FosterSmith's oatmeal vitacoat shampoo.. rich lather, great smell, no after-bath itchies.

Also-- believe it or not, the waterless shampoo from Austrailian Miracle (i think that's the brand?) is astounding. Spray on messy dog. rub into foamy lather. Wipe away with dry clean towels, and-- JAW-DROPPING results. Cleans right down to the skin, coat is fluffy, not sticky, zero residue, and smells fresh and truly IS clean. (use a lotta towels, this stuff lifts dirt right out of the skin and coat and it all transfers right to the towels until the towels come away clean)


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: k9maI use Buddy Wash. I like that it's chemical free and smells wonderful. Leaves his coat silky. I follow up with Buddy Splash conditioning spray.


Same here. I love that stuff. It's not too expensive, lathers well, a little goes a long way, and you can find it in gallon size on the internet. I use the wash, rinse, and the splash. Love the lavender sent!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I use Bio-Groom for my dogs. It is biodegradable, and rinses out easily. It comes in many different formulas for many needs. I use the Ultra Black for dog shows, but I also have several small bottles of other formulas for whatever is going on with the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: What is your favorite dog shampoo/cond and why*

I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo. It works well, is totally safe, doesn't irritate their eyes and best of all it's ALOT cheaper than fancy dog shampoos.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: What is your favorite dog shampoo/cond and why*

Although I don't use it I've heard Paul Mitchell came out with a special shampoo for pets: http://www.entirelypets.com/paulmitchell.html
Their people products have been around for years.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite dog shampoo/cond and why*

Plush Puppy.... can buy it at the show vendors


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: What is your favorite dog shampoo/cond and why*

I also use bio groom, excellent stuff!


----------

